# Can I use non covered magnets in the tank?



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Are they safe? (rust or chemicals leakage )

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

I can't say for certain, but i'd think not.

Here is a site for you: http://www.gaussboys.com/magnets/Epoxy-Coated-Magnets/


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

thank you Sir. Will try to order today

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

If the magnets are very strong, I'd worry about physical damage as well, and ensure both sides are coated with some material which will absorb some hits (against aquarium glass).


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Physical damage to them can lead to scratches on your glass too.


----------



## j3tang (Sep 14, 2010)

I put a disc shaped magnet into a water bottle cap, sealed the cap with the same GE silicone for sealing tanks, and the magnet still rusted!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks guys. Went to SUM and got flat LR. The problem is solved

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I know this is a little off topic but somewhat on topic, but the aquarium in San Francisco had a few sharks in one of their larger tanks and they found that they were hitting their heads on the wall due to some electro-magnetic interference that was going on due to a power line that was near. It seems that some fish are affected by magnetic fields.

I know it's not like any of us have huge magnets but it's something to think about.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

altcharacter said:


> I know this is a little off topic but somewhat on topic, but the aquarium in San Francisco had a few sharks in one of their larger tanks and they found that they were hitting their heads on the wall due to some electro-magnetic interference that was going on due to a power line that was near. It seems that some fish are affected by magnetic fields.
> 
> I know it's not like any of us have huge magnets but it's something to think about.


I don't know what exactly you're suggesting, but do you have any reference to how much of magnetic field we would have to be concerned with in an aquarium? Magnets are used in a lot of places, and there are power lines going around the tank.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I think it's just with sharks but here's the article from:
http://www.elasmo-research.org/education/white_shark/electroreception.htm

_The 72-hour captivity of a 7.5-foot (2.3-metre), 300-pound (136-kilogram) female White Shark at San Francisco's Steinhart Aquarium during August 1980 provided an unexpected opportunity to measure the electrosensitivity of this species. Dubbed 'Sandy', the juvenile Great White was displayed in Steinhart's torus-shaped 'fish roundabout', becoming an instant media celebrity and drawing some 40,000 visitors to the Aquarium over a three-and-a-half-day period. By the fourth day of her captivity, Aquarium director John McCosker noticed that Sandy continually collided with a particular five-degree arc of the tank. No visual, sonic, or vibratory cues were discernible at that particular segment of the roundabout. So McCosker and his co-workers suspected that a weak electrical field at that location might be causing her to bang her head against the tank wall. A silver-chloride half cell was used to detect a small electric potential difference between two of the tank's windows measuring 0.000125 volts - an amount so tiny that none of the other sharks in the roundabout seemed to notice. Correcting the problem would have required removing all the fish and draining the tank, so it was reluctantly decided to release Sandy at the Farallon Islands, a location that provided suitable habitat yet was far enough away so as to not endanger San Franciscan swimmers and surfers. In addition to providing hope that another of her species may one day be maintained in captivity, Sandy provided an important clue about her electrosensitivity. Thanks to Sandy and the husbandry team at Steinhart Aquarium, we now know that White Sharks can detect electric fields at least as minuscule as 125 microvolts (millionths of a volt)._


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

The article is about Shark's sensitivity to electricity and electro magnetic field caused by it, not externally introduced electromagnetic field. Besides, the permanent magents do not generate electromagnetic field (just magnetic field) so our aquariums are safe (unless there's stray voltage).


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I wasn't commenting on aquariums really...I did say it was off topic but now that you are talking about it, your pumps and filters all have electromagnets in the motors. Like I said before...it was off topic and really nothing to do with aquariums...just something to think about.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Exposed magnets in saltwater NOT SAFE AT ALL! I've read too many times how the korelia nano magnets aren't coated and degraded in tanks - killing inverts first and corals later! Korellia 1 + are coated so they're fine.


----------

